

Sketches on concurrency, data design and performance. - dmm
http://cellperformance.beyond3d.com/articles/2009/08/roundup-recent-sketches-on-concurrency-data-design-and-performance.html

======
dmm
This is a great series of sketches/presentations about concurrency and data
design from Mike Acton.

